# Pensacola diesel mechanics???



## captainmw (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm looking for a reliable, affordable, competent diesel mechanic who can install an enging in my boat in the Pensacola / Orange Beach area. I have a downeast / lobster style boat with a 120 Lehman and am replacing it with a rebuilt 210 Cummins. I found the engine I can't find a mechanic who will actually show up. I've been stood up by 3 now. Does anyone have any recommendations.


----------



## captjimV.A.S (Jun 2, 2008)

*diesel mech*

I am the diesel mechanic for metson marine a navy contractor on NASP You can call me and I my be able to get together with you and talk it over. It would have to be done on the weekend,I live on Innerarity pt rd..455-5452 ask for jim


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

"Mikes Onsite Diesel Repair"

Mike Nail 316-645

i have used him for years! good guy and great work


----------



## patrecia (Sep 27, 2011)

You can consider some online options because you can have plenty of services of good mechanics if you are not getting that locally. But its only you who have to decide which to choose and one that can fit into your budget.
Diesel mechanic


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

Jovine boat maint and repair, good friend, just talked to him, 554-4966, can also pull out to 65 ft boat, known him 15 years


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

I use Bell Marine. 455-7639 380-0662 (mobile phone) Charlie is the main guy there. He does good work, reasonably priced. The place looks like Sanford & Son, but the work is good.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

when i worked on snapper boat in 1973 we were docked next door to bell marine, the man that ran it then was my age now. they have been there a long time.


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

The problem is probably not finding a dependable mechanic, its finding a mechanic that works cheap. Plenty of good dependable mechanics out there but you will pay for their experience.


----------

